# powertec multigym



## ph1980 (Jun 14, 2014)

I just got one of these used. It has 3 stations. Is there any way I can tell the model number because I don't have any paperwork. I'm wondering because I don't the bar for close grip pull downs and would like to see if I can add it.


----------



## K1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Not sure about the model number but I had it for a a few years...Switched over to all of their other products now (that are black and grey)...Love the powertec leverage machines, most of the equipment in my home gym is powertec besides things like the cable crossover and bowflex dumbells (leverage press, chest fly press, lat tower, as well as all of their attachment pieces, hack squat, etc).....


----------



## ph1980 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah that is what I just got except the straight bar at chest station and pull down. Also mine don't have a spot to add the leg attachments to do leg curls on the bench. Other than that I like it. Having a family makes it hard to go to gym so this is very convenient. I think it will be more than enough for me.


----------

